# Tyrian (WOW!!!)



## ADAOCE (Apr 5, 2021)

Holy crap this pedal is so sick. The distortion is super tight and sounds mean with drop tunings. In standard it’s a classic rock machine. The aggression switch is noticeable for sure. This combined with my angry Andy plus is a potent distortion duo. The Andy is gnarly and crunchy and the revv is tighter which complements it nicely as two distinct sounds.

love this color and the walrus knobs. I also found this cool little switch at work that has a big fat knob that you have to pull up to move positions.

anyways if you’re thinking about this pedal just do it. I think I have to do the sanguine now.


----------



## peccary (Apr 5, 2021)

Looking good - I like the purple and black!


----------



## Paradox916 (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice! I love this pedal I just built one and it’s pretty awesome turn the gain all the way down with a muzzle gate up front on my Mesa and drop tuning a seven string absolutely brutal! Add a Cesar chorus and a delay pedal  In the loop  on the neck pick-up amazingly articulate lead tone.


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 5, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> Nice! I love this pedal I just built one and it’s pretty awesome turn the gain all the way down with a muzzle gate up front on my Mesa and drop tuning a seven string absolutely brutal! Add a Cesar chorus and a delay pedal  In the loop  on the neck pick-up amazingly articulate lead tone.


That’s a sweet setup! I’m just reading up on the controls now and the EQ is pretty powerful. Very versatile with the gain and aggression switch.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 6, 2021)

Very nice.  Can we see the insides?

We tried using those locking switches on some equipment at work, but people were busting them off 'cause they didn't know they were locking.


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 6, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice.  Can we see the insides?
> 
> We tried using those locking switches on some equipment at work, but people were busting them off 'cause they didn't know they were locking.


Sure I’ll post one later tonight! 

That’s pretty funny but I can’t laugh too hard because when I found them I was stumped for like 5 seconds. The solder lugs are a tad short for the enclosure there was not as much coming through the board as usual. Thought that might be an issue but continuity was fine after I soldered them.


----------



## Barry (Apr 6, 2021)

All those Revv pedals are great


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 6, 2021)

Barry said:


> All those Revv pedals are great


Makes me want a generator...


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 6, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice.  Can we see the insides?


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 9, 2021)

The sounds I am getting out of this pedal with my tele are blowing my mind right now. Aggression off, Mids fully CCW, gain at 8 it’s so good like a classic fender tone that I’m pushing with my angry Andy plus boost.


----------



## jadedbat (Apr 26, 2021)

@ADAOCE I've just picked this board up and can't wait to make it.

Are you running that pedal in front of your amp or into effects loop return as preamp? 

I've heard it may sound better in effects return, but I'm not sure how I would wire all my other pedals on my pedalboard as a result? e.g. fuzzes, ODs, vibe, etc.


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 26, 2021)

jadedbat said:


> @ADAOCE I've just picked this board up and can't wait to make it.
> 
> Are you running that pedal in front of your amp or into effects loop return as preamp?
> 
> I've heard it may sound better in effects return, but I'm not sure how I would wire all my other pedals on my pedalboard as a result? e.g. fuzzes, ODs, vibe, etc.


I haven’t run it in my effects loop yet. This is in front and it sounds excellent with the bass turned down on the preamp in the amp. Maybe boost it a bit. I have heard it sounds good through a power amp section too! I will be getting back my other amp soon which has an effects loop so I’ll give it a try.

have fun you’ll like this pedal!


----------

